# So... how about an unofficial DIY competition?



## CJB85 (20/8/20)

Seeing as Batman's phobia pets have crushed any hopes of a Vapecon 2020, how about we do an unofficial, mini comp here on the forum?
There will be no prizes, perhaps some limited bragging rights, but it may be fun?
In order to get as many people as possible to participate, perhaps post a list of ingredients that may be used (I am thinking ones that are both commonly available and likely that most mixers would have at least a few of them)?

Instead of delivering a batch of liquid to Vapecon, you will enter your recipe here and forum members will judge them after mixing? Maybe the big guys like @Andre @Oupa @StompieZA @Naeemhoosen and the likes can form a judging panel for an "expert vote" as well?

I am open to suggestions, as the above was just what popped into my head when I took the box that my last Blck order was packed in. I think this could be a fun way to both discover some new recipes and for people like me who have always just mixed others' recipes, to take a stab at making a new creation.
What do you guys think?
Please comment below with suggestions for a format, rules, timelines etc etc...

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (20/8/20)

Awesome idea!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ShortCutNinja (20/8/20)

Agreed

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CJB85 (20/8/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> Awesome idea!


Cool, how would you like to see it go? 
Rules? Limitations? Curveballs?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CJB85 (20/8/20)

ShortCutNinja said:


> Agreed


Cool, how would you like to see it go? 
Rules? Limitations? Curveballs?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NecroticAngel (20/8/20)

I think 6 weeks would be a fair time line, as some people would make dessert type stuff. Limiting flavors would be hard because you would land up with alot of the same recipes, perhaps limit to 3 major brands like capella tpa and the curveball is that the third brand must be local, support local is lekker! Perhaps have 3 categories? Like desserts, fruits and sweets?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (20/8/20)

CJB85 said:


> Seeing as Batman's phobia pets have crushed any hopes of a Vapecon 2020, how about we do an unofficial, mini comp here on the forum?
> There will be no prizes, perhaps some limited bragging rights, but it may be fun?
> In order to get as many people as possible to participate, perhaps post a list of ingredients that may be used (I am thinking ones that are both commonly available and likely that most mixers would have at least a few of them)?
> 
> ...


https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapecon-2019-diy-competition-closed-all-spots-filled.t61110/
Link to the official method/process of the competition.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (20/8/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> I think 6 weeks would be a fair time line, as some people would make dessert type stuff. Limiting flavors would be hard because you would land up with alot of the same recipes, perhaps limit to 3 major brands like capella tpa and the curveball is that the third brand must be local, support local is lekker! Perhaps have 3 categories? Like desserts, fruits and sweets?


Agreed, limiting flavours may make for a boring submission.

Perhaps we should take it from a different angle and instead of a "competition" make it a "rate my recipe" event? Anyone who wants to take part can create (must be a new recipe) a recipe and post it here. Then other members can mix it up and give the recipe a rating? Almost like Wayne's Midweek Critique on DIYorDIE?

Reactions: Like 3


----------

